# How often do you check irrigation systems?



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Simple question, how often do YOU check your irrigation and how often should you? Meaning spending a few minutes checking each zone/adjusting rotors if needed?

Seems like I "check" mine about once a month, especially during the summer when temps are high and rain may be infrequent. However, this is the first year I've actually started to care about the lawn and maybe I'm being a little too anal?

In the past 2 months, I have corrected a rotor going WAY out into the neighbor's yard and fixed a fixed head sprinkler (don't know the proper name just yet) that was irrigating my driveway instead of grass (head got spun around I guess).

Just curious how often ya'll do it, especially for the folks living in high temp/dry areas.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

About once a month as well.


----------



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Once a month,


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I like to check mine once a month. I find that I need to clean some of my pop up heads to make sure the spray pattern is good.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I only seem to need to adjust mine once a season, But i still check mine a few times a month when i see them running, I have decent amount of old hunter rotors that are wearing out and stop moving that i have been upgrading..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I check them when I fill the lines. I then check them in the peak of summer at 6am when the pressures are low from everyone watering their lawns. Lastly I check any head that the lawn looks like it is not getting enough water from my daily walks.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't check it often enough. I usually notice that a head needs adjusting when something is stained orange from the iron/manganese in our well water. Last summer it took me a bit too long to notice that the front of our old silver SUV was starting to turn orange on one side.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Good stuff. So I guess I'm not being overly cautious - and in line with what you're supposed to be doing. Irrigation seems to be much more expensive than regular "water" from the hose, and I've been mixing/experimenting with using irrigation between 3 and 4 times a month, and 3 to 4 times a month from a sprinkler for the front and backyard. Curious what the irrigation "bill" will be after this month.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I only check about twice a year, once when I start up the system and once when I shut it down. If I notice anything looks funky in between (ie- dry spots, weird patterns on the sidewalk/driveway, etc) I'll fire up that zone to see what's going on.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

I guess I am going overboard; I check once a week. I recently overhauled a 17 year old Hunter PGP rotor system over to MP Rotators. Additional heads were added for full zone coverage. The old system had not been maintained and what few rotors that were working (relative term) would not remain adjusted. I got tired of chasing problems with that old system.

The new system still requires some fine tuning and I suppose i may revert to a less intensive check schedule when I am confident of my adjustments on the MP's.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

avionics12 said:


> I guess I am going overboard; I check once a week. I recently overhauled a 17 year old Hunter PGP rotor system over to MP Rotators. Additional heads were added for full zone coverage. The old system had not been maintained and what few rotors that were working (relative term) would not remain adjusted. I got tired of chasing problems with that old system.
> 
> The new system still requires some fine tuning and I suppose i may revert to a less intensive check schedule when I am confident of my adjustments on the MP's.


That makes sense, and I'd probably be in the same boat too, if I just overhauled an entire yard with new rotors. :thumbup:


----------

